# Random Buenos Aires (from my personal perspective)



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*
Rush hour*











*
Friday night, 9PM*







​


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*"Without the streets or dusks of Buenos Aires, a tango cannot be written." - Jorge Luis Borges*




















*Quite Saturday in Coghlan Station*



























​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great city! I like that wide angled image taken on your morning tram ride.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Peru Station, Line A - With paintings of the advertising posters displayed in that very same station during the early 1900s*



















































































​


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Small pieces of Buenos Aires

An old movie projector built in 1905, used until the 1940s in a famous Buenos Aires Cinema and used as scenography by Alan Parker in the film "Evita" still projeting to the people in one of the entrances of Guemes Gallery next to a Starbucks :nuts:





































*The runner and his McDonald's lunch :nuts:*











*Modern trinkets*











*
Going residential... a typical 'barrio porteño' quite and away from downtown... in this case my own street...*











*and my corner... a perfect spot to have a :cheers:*









​


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

​


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

​


----------



## CaminanteBaires (Jun 15, 2015)

Muy lindas fotos, te felicito ¡¡¡


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

A few more... :cheers:












*"Comics & Coffee", in others words "a nerd's paradise" :lol:*











*Typical pizzeria in a Buenos Aires neighborhood, Saturday night*












*One of the many street artists, Thursday night, downtown*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Montserrat, one of the oldest parts of Buenos Aires*









































































*Going back home through music, mobiles and expressive faces: *




































​


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Love it! BA is another city on my list to visit soon. You can really see a bit of Madrid and Paris, and some buildings even London there. Only things like the vegetation or air conditioning units on the building exteriors give away that it's actually in South America!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great and interesting photos! :applause:
I love Buenos Aires!


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Now I need too......TANGO......:dance2::dance2:....great post, thanx for your time and touch, of a true World Class city.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Thanks you all for your comments! :cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

​


----------



## MMJ1405 (May 18, 2008)

Great pics of beautiful Buenos Aires


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)




----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Lenin?? 
Great and interesting pics kay:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Romashka01 said:


> ^^ Lenin??
> Great and interesting pics kay:


That's Horacio Ferrer, a famous tango singer and composer who died in 2014. But he could have played an older version of Lenin :lol:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Some more...





































Friday at High School 










Subway's readings



























​


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

​


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Great updates.....keep them coming.....please.....show everyone this unknown metropolis..


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

​


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Buenos Aires :cheers:


----------



## qnayeon (Jan 24, 2018)

Buenos Aires is such a beautiful city, looks so clean and organized, i'll visit it someday. 
Hugs from Brasil, hermano!


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments. Some more :cheers: 






























​


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Do you have any photos from Tigre or La plata?


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Nexis said:


> Do you have any photos from Tigre or La plata?


Well, I don't since I haven't visited Tigre for over a year I will take some when I visit . I did post other's people photos in another thread for our and I'm quoting them below 

La Plata is not part of Buenos Aires metro area but a different city (and is the capital of Buenos Aires province) so I would do a different thread when I can




seba_bolso said:


> *Tigre: where Buenos Aires meets the world's fifth delta *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More in: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1115289


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Great city! I like that wide angled image taken on your morning tram ride.


Thanks, they are difficult to get sometimes because people look at the camera and you want to get as many casual actions as possible but I like wide angled images.

Here's one I took yesterday in the subway back home










And this one I took it today with lots of girls going back home after a pro-choice march during the Senates' debate. With the green ribbons and handkerchief showing their position 




































​


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

What a Beautiful City!! I'd love to visit one day.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Great shots of people in their daily lives. I like your style!!


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

​


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

It looks so full of life! Having grown up in Mexico City but finally going back to Sao Paulo for college, I always felt that Buenos Aires was the only city that could compare to those big two in terms of vibrancy and excitement in the region!


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

​


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

It's nice to know people in Argentina spend as much time staring at their phones as people in the US do.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

seba_bolso said:


> ​


Seba, where is this square located?


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Bonaerense24 said:


> Seba, where is this square located?


That's Roberto Arlt Square in Esmeralda street, which has been dedicated to celebrate sexual diversity since some time ago. :cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Next page :cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

My name is there...  thank god that the Isabellas, Olivias and Emmas haven't taken over the name's signs yet... :nuts:


----------



## aleochi (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful city, I'm going to spend 1 month in Argentina in August and your pictures just made more anxious and excited to go. I want to stay at least 2 weeks in BA and then go down untill Ushuaia. 

I'm just missing pictures of Puerto Madero!


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Great pictures. I think it would be a good idea to step away and show the vibrancy in other neighborhoods away from downtown. BA is a superb city!


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

0scart said:


> Great pictures. I think it would be a good idea to step away and show the vibrancy in other neighborhoods away from downtown. BA is a superb city!


Indeed....there is so much more than the same pictures over and over of the same areas of the center of town....I would love too see a more in depth look at this large metro area....let's tango all over this vibrant city....:dance2::dance2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Thanks you all for the comments. Some more pics... :cheers:






















































​


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wow! what makes BA charming for me are those old school architecture....and the people are also good looking.


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Some pics I took today in Chinatown, now during autumn :nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from BA :cheers:


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

A few more around the Congress... 












































​


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)




----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

Today my neighborhood by me.

School on a sunday










Mixing Halloween and Squid game










Plaza Irlanda the largest square in the neighborhood

















Maradona street paint


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Buenos Aires


----------

